
References to white men still dominate college biology textbooks, survey says - rbecker
https://www.washingtonpost.com/science/references-to-white-men-still-dominate-college-biology-textbooks-survey-says/2020/07/24/3874cfec-cce7-11ea-b0e3-d55bda07d66a_story.html
======
phroobster
Oh no, how unfortunate that Charles Darwin’s name appears in Biology
textbooks. I am getting extremely sick of the media’s obsession with race.

------
mensetmanusman
Are references like statues? Should they be torn down?

